# Long reach kitchen faucet



## borborgymus (May 17, 2011)

We have a 35 year old Kohler three compartment kitchen sink. We need to replace the faucet. The swing reach needs to be at least 10", preferably 12". We bought and installed an 8" and it is marginal for the larger side compartments.
Any suggestions?


----------



## nealtw (May 18, 2011)

Waterfall Two Handle Kitchen Faucet With Spray : Kitchen Products : Delta Faucet

delta has this one at 9.5"


----------



## emmejota90 (May 18, 2011)

I would recommend a pull out faucet.  One without the side sprayer, the pull out is built right in to the faucet so that you can reach wherever you need to!!


----------

